# Christmas tree



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Boy, someone was sure thirsty! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
I bet they were all for santa!

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That's my idea of a Christmas tree


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leslie,
You have to cut down on the sauce! 

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That looks like my son's dorm room when he was in college. ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, what a great idea! I'm sure my DH will like this, he's a supervisor at Miller.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What Leslie isn't telling everyone... that is her christmas tree!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is what I call recycling.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow... it actually looks pretty too!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very clever. Wish I'd thought of it on Jan. 1. One beer each night for a year plus the BBQ parties in the summer and we'd have a huge tree! It's even a tree my DH could get excited about.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> What Leslie isn't telling everyone... that is her christmas tree!!!


LOL you're baaaaaaad Amanda. If that's her tree she put that one up after we left there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
Maybe the tree was drank before you got there? 

Cheers,
Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> Maybe the tree was drank before you got there?
> 
> Cheers,
> Amanda


Hm.....she does have wood floors like that. Hey Leslie...........


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! That's a lot of bottles!! Wonder what our Havs would do with a tree like that?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

That tree would look cool at night if it had a light under the base...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Very interesting tree! But not good for earthquake country like here! :biggrin1:


----------

